# ComboBox y propiedad MatchRequired, ayuda please...



## Samuel Cano (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola amigos,

Ahora, el asunto que me trae: 

un ComboBox con la propiedad MatchRequired = True

produce un MsgBox  "Valor de propiedad no válido" 
cuando se intenta introducir un valor que no está en la lista, lo cual está bién... (la barra de título dice "Microsoft Forms")


Ahora, lo que quiero es un MsgBox más amigable por ejemplo:

"Selección no válida, elija una opción de la lista ó presione Esc para continuar."

porque:

1. entra en un ciclo 

2. no hay información al usuario para salir de ese ciclo y continuar..


espero haber sido claro, gracias anticipadas.

- Samuel


----------



## ST2 (Nov 22, 2007)

pues un manejo de errores tal vez......


```
On Error Resume Next
MsgBox "Selección no válida, elija una opción de la lista ó presione Esc para continuar."
ComboBox1 = Empty
```


----------



## Samuel Cano (Nov 23, 2007)

*Saludos ST2, gracias por la info...*

el único intento que hice fué poner el mensaje en el evento Error del combobox en cuestión, pero no funcionó...

Con lo que me dices, se me ocurre probarlo en el evento change del control, a ver si ahí funciona e intercepta el mensaje del Microsoft Forms...

te comento.


----------



## Samuel Cano (Nov 23, 2007)

*No... lo que intenté no funcionó...*

Bueno,  lo voy a dejar con una label que indique que si aparece el mensaje, se presione la tecla Esc para poder continuar...

Gracias y si alguien se le ocurre algo, pues se le agradece...


----------



## galileogali (Nov 24, 2007)

Prueba esto:
MatchRequired=false
Style = 2-fmStyleDropDownList
Tu lista contenga un valor vacio, 
con barra espaciadora se borra el elemento seleccionado, o bien se selecciona el vacio


----------

